# medical help



## kenguane (Oct 30, 2014)

HI,all

I am a new member....

Recently returned from a visit in philipine ,

Waiting for my plane in Manila I was bite by one unknown insect that caused me irritation on both

legs with a heavy infection on leg muscles....

symptoms :high pulse rate(120) whthout any activity,insupportable pains by stepping on legs ..etc

The local hospital treatment doesnt help

The local dr.think that is the efect of the insect bite.

Please assist me in finding the recommended tratment

Your advise will be very welcomed

Thank you RAKEL


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For sure get another Doctors (Hospital help) some of these small time municipality or clinic doctors aren't so good.

I've had similar issues in the past with spider or ant bites and I had an allergic reaction and had to get a Benedyrl shot, I had redness that kept spreading and then climbing up my neck and my heart rate was climbing, they gave me a shot of Benedryl, Doctor mentioned I was having an allergic reaction the first assistant or non Doctor was gonna have me come back later after lunch but the Doctor happened to over hear what was going on and got me in right away and the shot was given in the buttocks area, it was almost an instant relief, they monitored my pulse rate ect.. but within minutes I was back to normal, bottom line is get to a real Hospital, the small clinics aren't so hot.

This has happened to me several times (allergic reaction, unsure if this is your case) during the daytime the redness or itching is very bad and I guess heart rate would be up, when sleeping or relaxing things calm down but when active they come out again and get worse, unsure about he leg pains though, I had a huge swelling on my wrist where I was bitten, I thought I had busted a vein but it wasn't red the Doctor mentioned that I was having an allergic reaction, dang he gave me a shot in the same arm I thought the needle went through my bone the needle was so long and big, once again you need to get to a specialist as soon as you can. I'm not a Doctor.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> For sure get another Doctors (Hospital help) some of these small time municipality or clinic doctors aren't so good.
> 
> I've had similar issues in the past with spider or ant bites and I had an allergic reaction and had to get a Benedyrl shot, I had redness that kept spreading and then climbing up my neck and my heart rate was climbing, they gave me a shot of Benedryl, Doctor mentioned I was having an allergic reaction the first assistant or non Doctor was gonna have me come back later after lunch but the Doctor happened to over hear what was going on and got me in right away and the shot was given in the buttocks area, it was almost an instant relief, they monitored my pulse rate ect.. but within minutes I was back to normal, bottom line is get to a real Hospital, the small clinics aren't so hot.
> 
> This has happened to me several times (allergic reaction, unsure if this is your case) during the daytime the redness or itching is very bad and I guess heart rate would be up, when sleeping or relaxing things calm down but when active they come out again and get worse, unsure about he leg pains though, I had a huge swelling on my wrist where I was bitten, I thought I had busted a vein but it wasn't red the Doctor mentioned that I was having an allergic reaction, dang he gave me a shot in the same arm I thought the needle went through my bone the needle was so long and big, once again you need to get to a specialist as soon as you can. I'm not a Doctor.


 Yes, I agree with Mccalley.......get to a hospital. It sounds like allergic reaction but a good doctor can decide between antibiotics and antihistamine meds for allergy. These small clinics are cheap and convenient, but they just don't have the experience..........better not take the chance with your health.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Judging by the IP address the original poster was already out of the Philippines and back in his home country when he asked for assistance here in the forum. There should be good doctors there and they might even contact St. Lukes etc in Manila for their thoughts if needed..


----------



## kenguane (Oct 30, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Judging by the IP address the original poster was already out of the Philippines and back in his home country when he asked for assistance here in the forum. There should be good doctors there and they might even contact St. Lukes etc in Manila for their thoughts if needed..


Thank you ,was very helpfull,
Rakel


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I too was recently bitten by an insect. My foot then my leg began to swell. Very painful. I went to The MEDICAL CITY. I was x-rayed blood tested, bite area scrapping taken. I was then hospitalized for 10 days given pain reliever and antibiotics. Then sent home for 14 days bed rest with foot elevated. Now the swelling is down and the bite is healing. Still a bit painful. What kind of bite unknown. So my advice go to the doctor no matter where you are. You never know as mosquitoes, flies all flying insects can be dangerous especially in a country like we live in where filth and disease is not uncommon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bug bites, correct foot wear and protection*



c_acton98 said:


> I too was recently bitten by an insect. My foot then my leg began to swell. Very painful. I went to The MEDICAL CITY. I was x-rayed blood tested, bite area scrapping taken. I was then hospitalized for 10 days given pain reliever and antibiotics. Then sent home for 14 days bed rest with foot elevated. Now the swelling is down and the bite is healing. Still a bit painful. What kind of bite unknown. So my advice go to the doctor no matter where you are. You never know as mosquitoes, flies all flying insects can be dangerous especially in a country like we live in where filth and disease is not uncommon


I had all sorts of issue's with my feet and ankle area's after arriving here the mosquito will bite and it can swell and get itchy, next I scratched it and then the fly's take over and lay eggs and it gets infected bad. I've learned to wear socks also when working around the yard, I buy the arm bands that the tricycle guys wear to block the sunlight but put those on my feet and up my calves when wearing boots, if not I get rubbing sores, same with some sandals, I can't wear certain sandals, rubbing occurs and then the insects take over and finish the job, I've had some real close calls.

Found some heavy duty rubber shoes or big daddy shoes that are sold only in the SM malls some high end grocery stores might sell them, they run 300-400 peso's each and won't wear out, real heavy duty, I'll use the socks on those, called Easy Soft by World Balance, I have to be careful what I wear because of the environment, it can't go in-between my toes or cause rubbing, most of the sandals do this.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I had all sorts of issue's with my feet and ankle area's after arriving here the mosquito will bite and it can swell and get itchy, next I scratched it and then the fly's take over and lay eggs and it gets infected bad. I've learned to wear socks also when working around the yard, I buy the arm bands that the tricycle guys wear to block the sunlight but put those on my feet and up my calves when wearing boots, if not I get rubbing sores, same with some sandals, I can't wear certain sandals, rubbing occurs and then the insects take over and finish the job, I've had some real close calls.
> 
> Found some heavy duty rubber shoes or big daddy shoes that are sold only in the SM malls some high end grocery stores might sell them, they run 300-400 peso's each and won't wear out, real heavy duty, I'll use the socks on those, called Easy Soft by World Balance, I have to be careful what I wear because of the environment, it can't go in-between my toes or cause rubbing, most of the sandals do this.


Agree 110% I will wear socks from now on in the yard. Good idea about the (stockings as i call them). Wore boots for 40 years ad my feet are already ruined so I try to stay away from them.


----------

